# Jin is back !



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2021)

Yep, the legendary name of Jin is back, hehe.
And I can't be happier with what I got.


Spoiler: boar form (default)


























Spoiler: elephant form

























Spoiler: shark-orca form


----------



## Mambi (Feb 14, 2021)

Back, and looking better than ever. <_smile_> Nice job!


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Back, and looking better than ever. <_smile_> Nice job!


Thanks ! I'm really happy with how it turned out too


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 14, 2021)

You just love having characters the size of a wall don't you?


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2021)

Abyssalrider said:


> You just love having characters the size of a wall don't you?


And you gonna love sleeping your head on this wall-sized belly


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 14, 2021)

Once again, a legend comes in the making! I always loved seeing your character ideas, and I dunno if you aimed for that reference to that NES Contra game. If you did, you have my respect.

And goodness, I like it! Going with the Ultra Instinct looking hair and eye color eh? Pretty nice detail and background you have! And I also like the fact that you went and used both the Zodiac and the Chinese Horoscope animals that aligned with you! Very nice detail there!

I hope this new character model makes you happy!


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 14, 2021)

Monosuki the Aurian said:


> I dunno if you aimed for that reference to that NES Contra game. If you did, you have my respect.


You bet I did, son.



Monosuki the Aurian said:


> And goodness, I like it! Going with the Ultra Instinct looking hair and eye color eh?


Yeah I wanna be non-yellow with this guy, heh. Been having too much yellow with my previous two.



Monosuki the Aurian said:


> I hope this new character model makes you happy!


Oh definitely, son. This guy is all I got about me and I love him.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 15, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> You bet I did, son.
> 
> 
> Yeah I wanna be non-yellow with this guy, heh. Been having too much yellow with my previous two.
> ...


Aw yeah! Glad to hear that bit! Well, I'll be sure to like him just as much as you do, because personally, I feel this one best suits you, like the perfect song! Glad you found the true one!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 16, 2021)

mmm nice


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 23, 2021)

Monosuki the Aurian said:


> Going with the Ultra Instinct looking hair and eye color eh?


Welp I now realize I just can't get enough of the yellow color. It's almost as natural to me as red is to blood and black to pupil.
So I recolored him to be full on yellow again.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Welp I now realize I just can't get enough of the yellow color. It's almost as natural to me as red is to blood and black to pupil.
> So I recolored him to be full on yellow again.





PC Master Race said:


> Welp I now realize I just can't get enough of the yellow color. It's almost as natural to me as red is to blood and black to pupil.
> So I recolored him to be full on yellow again.



If you'll believe it, Scylla used to be a big yellow kitty cat.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Yellow is nice. To me at least.



The reason she was yellow is originally my first character, Candice the Cat was yellow. Plus, I thought a big giant with yellow fur was noticeable and funny. (A lot of my lore used to be sort of silly, until the Ken Penders reboot where I couldn't just rely on the Archie Sonic lore, so I had to go off into the future and take my story into a grimdark serious manner.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> What happened with the reboot ? I don't have a clue.



Okay, I'm going to shorten decades worth of comics down into a small part. There was this writer in the Archie Sonic comics named Ken Penders, he made a lot of characters and had a lot of story ideas in around the early 2000's. Now cut into my intro into the Sonic fandom in high school, I read some of his stories and liked some. (Mostly the part with the Moebians, but he cannot write decent villains.) I've became a fan of the Archie Comics around 2012 and I've made some very cringy Sonic OC's. However, during this time the war in Libya was happening so my original lore had some war against human undertones where I took inspiration from the Libyan Revolution.

Well, eventually shit hit the fan and Ken Penders was fired, (or he already left the company), yet he wanted to sue Archie, Ubisoft, and even Sega. The sad part is, he actually won these lawsuits. Anyway, I was worried he'd come after my characters, so I did something drastic. I went into the future and cut all the silly stuff out of my lore, I would go so out there that he never could sue me. At this I took a character called Grief who was a supporting character, and made him the main villain in the story. I killed off the older villain and Scylla came after I tried to make Gicandice here a human by the named of Girliath, (In her own OC story.)

Anyways, eventually before Archie lost rights of the Sonic story to IDW, they made a reboot and I sort of went along with that, but then they went to IDW and I was like "screw it, I'm making my story all dark and war filled."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I don't think he'd bother going after someone's fan-fic stuffs like that, really. It's not like you'd claim ownership of the original cast (Eggman, Sonic, Shadow, Amy, etc) anyway.
> But sure, you do you.
> I just don't think Sonic OCs are suitable for dark and war-filled settings, myself.



I don't honestly most of my story now is "Grief is evil, everyone fight Grief and his army, oh look here's this group your character can join to stop Grief. Unless you're a bad guy yourself or a merc, then you can join X or y to serve Grief." See, back then he made the Moebian idea, the whole doppelganger anti-evil counterpart, and I was worried that he would crackdown on people on Deviantart. (There was some issue where Archie Comics got a Sonic fan story taken down on Fanfiction.Net.) I didn't know what would happen, so I had the idea of making my story so over the top and serious that he would have to go through a lot of shit to say "yep he stole my evil star trek Mobians!"

That's the thing, there's a lot of older fans who like the series, but not everyone wants to chase after Dr.Eggman all day, a lot of people like the style, but we want it to be a tad more serious. I'm on a forum in FF.net, while it's not nearly as serious as my lore (I have to tone down my characters a lot, like Scylla is there but she's more of the Saturday morning cartoon villain of the week rather than the squashing everyone in her path like she is normally with her gigantic boots.)

In said forum we have all sorts of stories and while we have things like G.U.N, the Chaos Emeralds, and locations from the games, we don't usually have Sonic or eggman, it's just all our OC's.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I suppose you have a point there. Fighting Eggman all the time can be repetitive.
> Fan fiction stuffs can be a hit-or-miss, too. People gonna like it or diss it real hard.
> 
> On another topic, me and my team almost got roped up in this in our previous RP. I could've sworn something was kinda off but stuck with the "no questions asked" policy, but damn for the bad guys you sure had some patience with someone like Jin.



Yeah, nothing against Dr.Eggman, heck Ophelia who is very popular serves him. But, the plot is still "go chase Bowser!" so I like some more developed story ideas than "Eggman is involved in all of this!" 

Oh yeah,  um Scylla is a bad guy. I wanted to make them "regret" them joining her, or they just stay with the Order because well, money is money. It really depended on how your team sees the conflicts. I was going to try to show Grief's perspective, and then put context on why the Order are the way they are, but then have an event where the mercs could switch sides to the Moebian Liberation Front.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Eh, money is money, that's true. Mercenaries after all. Though their first and foremost priority is still/always "work *with* someone, not *for* someone". So even if hired by the bad guys they would just go, "eh fuck it, as long as you pay in full and don't act like we serve you".
> Sucks the RP is off though.



I could start it perhaps back in the summer. The problem is college work.

But yeah, you can totally work for the Order and not agree with the Order, heck a lot of characters do this in our server. I was even going to somehow introduce Amanda, now she is the "real" money. Amanda basically has the Greater Spagonian Republic, which is basically a fascist military with a state sponsored mafia. Meaning, she has a lot of cash. But her wet work is um...well involves assassination. Scylla has random odd jobs, but Grief gives you official "go attack that enemy base or go destroy this installation before I send my big army" contracts.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Look forward to it.
> Haven't got a proper RP in a long while.



Yeah, the problem is college. That, and keeping up the thread. Plus, I'm having to transition all the way to have Grief show up. Being Scylla doesn't help matters.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Take your time. I'm gonna update my weapon list too so there's more for when the RP (re)starts.



Another thing, I don't know what to do about Universe's dragon. Grief will not be nice to him.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I can already tell.
> And, sucks that I don't know what to do about the dragon either.
> 
> 
> ...



Grief is by design, not meant to be nice. Especially to a dragon he'd just tell to "suck it up and man up." Grief is meant to be a hardass, a lot of people like him because he's such a pain in the ass. 

Right, Scylla is basically stomping through the city towards the Central Administration Building, this sort of scene is very hard to describe as a lot of stuff is going on.

(Also, do you have a Discord by any chance?)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> And so I resort to the lazy-ass first-person journal-style for my stories because then I only need to imagine what Jin sees and hears, and go on from there.
> 
> 
> PC Master Race#2138



Right, well you're in a giant fox lady's hands as she moves through a cyberpunk city to a big fortress building in the middle of a walled up mega city. XD

Okay, I think you'd be fine for our server. Just  please, if you don't like politics or don't like such discussions, please mute the War Room server. One guy left because he got in with my friend Dark on there from here, if you're not for politics, it's best to mute this channel so you can enjoy the others.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Yep, the legendary name of Jin is back, hehe.
> And I can't be happier with what I got.
> My chinese horoscope is the pig (1995), and my zodiac sign is the scorpion (7th november), so I combined the two together.
> I've actually wanted to do this like, 5-6 years ago, but could NEVER, because I couldn't draw a scorpion tail for the life of me.
> ...


i like


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> After a while, I got another pic of my boy here


my bf has a practice claymore too


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 5, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Finally got a pic of how my sona uses gravity magic to wield weapons, and I'm real happy with the result (mainly the weapon itself) !


curly whirly swords look cool but from using one myself they are actually horrible weapons


----------



## PC Master Race (May 13, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> curly whirly swords look cool but from using one myself they are actually horrible weapons


It's based on the flamberdge (literally, "flame-blade") :





And the coiled sword from Dark Souls 3 :





I'm not sure why you think it's horrible.
The curve blade can "bite" into the target easier than a straight blade in a slash attack (similar to a curved-blade scimitar, saber and others). And if you do a draw-cut (pull/drag the sword out), you can saw through the target using the blade, which can be pretty... graphic.


----------

